# Huffy Radiobike $14.5k eBay



## sworley (Aug 31, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/265293534448?campid=5335809022


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2021)

Gonna dream-dream big!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 31, 2021)

REAL BIG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 31, 2021)

He must be saving up for an Aerocycle


----------



## kreika (Aug 31, 2021)

I saw it on pickers…


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 31, 2021)

kreika said:


> I saw it on pickers…



I don’t get this reference to pricing. Mike and them pay close to nothing for big money bikes.


----------



## kreika (Sep 1, 2021)

Rust_Trader said:


> I don’t get this reference to pricing. Mike and them pay close to nothing for big money bikes.




Because people watch their show and think their antique items are worth a gold mine. The shows rigged so we we’ll never know what they really pay. It’s all for entertainment.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 1, 2021)

Their show is quite a disservice to the bike or anything collectable hobby.


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 2, 2021)

Does he have the key ?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 2, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Their show is quite a disservice to the bike or anything collectable hobby.



Nah, I think they have done it a lot of good actually. Created a lot of awareness that these old bikes are cool and brought a lot of new blood into the hobby. Sure, they create some pricing confusion and "dream big" prices like this, but overall it's a good thing.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 2, 2021)

They did a show at my buddy Moe's, and after he told me about them I would never let them see my bikes, hot rods or even in my pole building. We all have different views.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 2, 2021)

the way I got it figured if more people are aware old bikes can be worth money that means fewer old bikes will be tossed in the trash and that is a good thing. I'll look at $14,000.00 radio bikes all day if that's what it takes to save more old bikes from the trash heap


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 2, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Nah, I think they have done it a lot of good actually. Created a lot of awareness that these old bikes are cool and brought a lot of new blood into the hobby. Sure, they create some pricing confusion and "dream big" prices like this, but overall it's a good thing.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 4, 2021)

I saw this strolling on eBay and I have  to wonder if someone might actually have deep enough pockets to pay that. Barn find yes, but it’s missing the correct grips, pedals, key (radio probably needs at minimum recap job), there’s a fair amount of wear on the paint and chrome, and it’s a single speed in the most common color.

Cool ride, but it ain’t gonna pull $14,500. If it does, I’ll sell mine!!!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 5, 2021)

I just thought of a song that would sound good on this ride…if someone paid this price…


----------



## partsguy (Sep 8, 2021)

Headlight not original, not even correct style, headbadge missing. Bargain!


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 9, 2021)

Rust_Trader said:


> I don’t get this reference to pricing. Mike and them pay close to nothing for big money bikes.



 Right ? Usually like a grand or less  for a deluxe pre war autocycle


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 19, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Nah, I think they have done it a lot of good actually. Created a lot of awareness that these old bikes are cool and brought a lot of new blood into the hobby. Sure, they create some pricing confusion and "dream big" prices like this, but overall it's a good thing.




the big drag about Mike is how he constantly laments (or used to, haven't watched the show in ages) how 
"these bikes used to be collectible and popular 30 years ago...."   blah blah  like the parties over.

Lame.

That and the value/pricing baloney are my 2 peeves with that show

Mike...they still are popular... how about extolling the virtues of the hobby that HAS NOT died?

Watched him haggle over 100 bux on a 2100 priced bike at Davenport....seller said "No Mike"
2100!  Luv'd it.

dude's loaded...no need to 'picker antics' your fellow collectors


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 20, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> the big drag about Mike is how he constantly laments (or used to, haven't watched the show in ages) how
> "these bikes used to be collectible and popular 30 years ago...."   blah blah  like the parties over.
> 
> Lame.
> ...



I think he's just used to getting his way now. Ego is a MF.
There is a antique barn in "Top the World, Az." that has a big sign out front
"American Pickers Picked Us"
That was enough for me to finally, after passing a hundred times, to pull in.
What they had was what I thought, standard.
I did talk to the lady there about that experience and she said that they were paid a percentage premium on everything bought. In essence, so there was dicker room for the guys to buy stuff and make it interesting for TV.
But you know its all re-runs now, they stopped a few years back.
Same for all that production companies reality shows, about ten of them.
I think they are living on syndication re-run mailbox money now.


----------

